# Fromm dog food?



## kaylamontgomery (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi guys! So we have been feeding our Riley (10.5 weeks old) Fromm puppy gold large breed. We made the change somewhat faster than we would have liked as she was turning her nose at Purina that her breeder had her on, but she has been on Fromm for at least 2.5 weeks. 

When we first brought her home, we had a bout with coccidia. It?s been cleared as of 3 weeks ago and follow up stool samples have been clean, but her stool is still soft. It does have form to it, but is certainly not hard, and I think this is impacting her anal glands as well. Long story short, has anyone found that Fromm does not work for their pup? What brands are a good alternative, but maybe less rich?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Fromm was indeed too rich for my pup, and she also had bouts of giardia and coccidia. What worked for us was Purina EN prescription food from the vet to calm everything down - and then a slow transition to Purina Pro Plan Puppy (chicken and rice). She thrived on that, was moved to adult chicken and rice as an adult (not the shredded formula) and has recently been moved to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, simply because I wanted to put her on a salmon based food.


----------

